# Corner lights and CAI install Help please



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

Hi i was searching for a thread where i could learn how to rewire the corner lights of the Xty so they stay on with the low and the high beams, and i didn't find any so i was wondering if any of you know how to do this minimal cosmetic mod.

Also have any of you guys installed a CAI in the Xty? I would apreciate info on how to install one, any brand, and your experience with this mod. Thanks in advance


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I thought my corner lights stayed on regardless, as soon as I have day lights, main beam or high beam ? (or perhaps I don't know which corner lights you are talking about?)

Also the CAI I selected was the HotShot (since I had used it before) I took the same one as for Sentra spec-V (polished stainless steel material) and it fits perfectly:

This is what it looks like:









Very easy to install, provides a good added pep to the engine, adds louder growl noise from the engine.
OH yes one more thing: If you do install the CAI you should aviod going through water more than about 400mm deep, unless you install a safety valve to avoid sucking up water... cause that would be the end of your engine!


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

About the CAI, did you have to drill any hole?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Paul,
Well as stated before my corner lights stay on all the time as soon as I have any other light on.

As for the CAI, no drilling at all, very easy install.

(I guess you are familiar with HotShot since you already have their header on your engine... by the way, your X-Trail was probably one of the first ones I really looked at for mods on Car-Domain, way before I was even sure about buying mine....)


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

Oh thank you for visiting my cardomain page  

Well, then I guess that the xtrails that are sold here at dominican republic don't bring that feature (corner lights always on), because I've seen MKII xtrails here that don't have it either, that makes me to want more this mod, 'cause no else here have it.

Hopefully someone will answer one day or another.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Nismo,

Correct me if am wrong here, but your exy is MKI (just like mine) and those corner lights you mentioned are actually the turning signals/indicators on mine.

If they're also configured like that on yours, why would you want to have them on at all times?

Amber colour globes (which is what I have in them) are not supposed to be on at all times


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

Aussietrail

You're right in all the things you said (like T.A.T.U)  , my xtrail is MKI and those are the turning signals, and yes their ambar colour globes, but i've seen other vehicles with this lights on, and i like the look, so that's why.

Oh, i discovered this thing, is Terranismo's Xtrail which is a MKI too.










But maybe he shot the picture at the perfect moment while the lights were blinking.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Nismo,

Terranismo must have taken the shot at the time of when his blinkers/indicators were on. Look at the fender indicator. It's On.

By doing what you're about to do, you're compromising your safety on the road and to the cars coming (facing you) they wont be able to tell which way are you turning, if you gonna have these amber signals on at all times.

If you want to go this way, you might as well import the whole head-light assembly from Canada which has the light configuration meetings your needs.

It wont be a cheap mod anymore, but it'll be a safe one for you and other motorists sharing the road with you


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Like Jalal said, I took that picture at the perfect blinking moment  You can configure the ambers to be on as parking lights, and have them flash individually once you use the indicator stalk. Any good electromechanic can do it for you. However your hazard lights will blink faster, as you are effectively eliminating the blinking from the hazards.


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

Oh thanks for the info, and Aussie your right again, I might not do this mod cause can be really dangerous.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

My Sentra, X-Trail and CR-V have the sidemarkers and front signals go ON with the parklight and still blink.I'll look for the wiring diagram.

By the way, I use Double contact bulbs for the front so they still blink, while the sidemarkers, you can use the existing bulb


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Here's the wiring scheme:


----------



## druid_nb (Aug 24, 2007)

Sir, 

I have 2 double contact sockets. Each socket has three wires: black, red and green. If I connect the green wires to the parking lamp feed - which wire is this? Do I just choose one of the parking lamp wires and tap there? Also, on each side, there are are hanesses for the signal lamps with a positive (+) and negative (-) wire. Which wires to I connnect to these.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> I thought my corner lights stayed on regardless, as soon as I have day lights, main beam or high beam ? (or perhaps I don't know which corner lights you are talking about?)
> 
> Also the CAI I selected was the HotShot (since I had used it before) I took the same one as for Sentra spec-V (polished stainless steel material) and it fits perfectly:
> 
> ...


Just to clarify. The CAI from the SER Sentra will fit the X Trail? I am looking at either a AEM or a K&N CAI. 

on a side note:
If I hadn't seen it I would not have believed it but I saw a Nissan 240 with a built 2.0L Turbo skyline engine on a dyno. The car gained 30 wheel horsepower by simply changing the CAI filter from a generic round filter to a K&N cone shaped filter.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I was just about to purchase a NISMO CAI from a US company. I was ordering it under Sentra SER. I was asked if the car was an 02-04 or a 05-06. Does this matter for the x trail and if so which one do I need and what is the difference. 

Thanks.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Mine was based on sentra SE-r 02-04. I do not know what the diff are with later editions.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Am I correct that your x trail is a 2005 model since you're in Canada. If so then I'll order the same as you did. 

Thanks

Eric


----------



## XTrailXEawd (May 13, 2008)

Hey guys,

I've got an 06 XTrail; are the part numbers the same for HotShot CAI's for Sentra SER's/SER Spec-V's?


----------

